# Best Level Lawn Rake?



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

Is the consensus the R&R rake is the still the best or is there anything else up for a nomination? I do not want to build one.

Saw the rocklin version on Amazon which is nice as it's free returns if you don't like it vs R&R

I have a decently flat lawn but several spots, especially on a hill, where the mower just jumps all over from bumps that I just can't stomach anymore and must fix soon.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

CDR said:


> Is the consensus the R&R rake is the still the best or is there anything else up for a nomination? I do not want to build one.
> 
> Saw the rocklin version on Amazon which is nice as it's free returns if you don't like it vs R&R
> 
> I have a decently flat lawn but several spots, especially on a hill, where the mower just jumps all over from bumps that I just can't stomach anymore and must fix soon.


They're not cheap and I don't have anything to compare it to, but I would buy the R&R rake again.


----------



## brown_town (Apr 1, 2020)

FWIW - I just bought the Ryan Knorr x Landzie 36" Level Lawn Rake while it's on sale at $119 all in (including shipping and no tax for GA). I received it this week and am happy with the quality and finish. The powder coating is nice, the welds look good, and the screw in metal handle seems to have a much better male/female connection than some of the other split handle designs I've seen. I don't see any reason why it wouldn't hold up to many seasons of leveling - at least for my 3500 sqft.

I'm not a Ryan Knorr fanboy, but I happened to be in the market for a level lawn rake this past week and that seemed to be the best price/quality option I could find. It also arrived in less than 5 days.

https://ryanknorrlawncare.com/product/ryan-knorr-lawn-care-and-landzie-lawn-level/


----------



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

Yea the prices are outrageous but is what it is with everything that is worthwhile….I have a lot of yard at 20k so I just want something reliable.

I was thinking 36" wide but maybe that is asking a lot given the size…..I've seen the Landzoe without the Ryan Knorr logo and likes how it looked too and that's good to hear you like it. 
With the crazies on here all liking R&R I was thinking that's probably the way to go…

The 48" is too big but is it worth it to spend 30
More for 4" and get the 40" vs the 36"??

Any thoughts


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have no regrets going with the 48". I would argue it's easier to "level" with a wider plane. In fact, the only leveling tool I like more than my 48" leveling rake is the 56" drag broom.


----------



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

Yeah I hear ya…when I used the hustler 48"
On my yard vs the Honda HRX it looked so much "smoother" with that wider plane.

If I get 48" vs 36" then I will finish sooner and have to see the family LOL

Thanks for the insight

I will say the Landzie is a big savings after shipping etc is added in…the touch decisions in life


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I too have the 48" R&R rake and absolutely love it and I agree that wider is better. I also like the weight of it as it helps to push the sand down more into the grass and won't float over thicker piles of sand.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

I have the R&R and am very satisfied. Very sturdy construction. I agree that wider is definitely better, but make sure you also consider where the rake will go when not in use as it's not an every day tool. I went with the smaller size to save space and am very glad I did. My lawn is also only 6500 SF.


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

I have the Rocklin Industry's LeveLawn, the 30" version. No complaints. I actually prefer the smaller size, my lawn is pretty lumpy, and what I figured out is that it was [far] less work to use my "segway" (technically a NineBot MiniPro) to move sand around with the LevelLawn tool vs doing it by hand. Still, lots of work, and I was sore for sure -- but any bigger of a tool and I think I'd have been missing areas & struggling to "work" the tool around properly.

My lawn is pretty small, though, so take that into account!


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

ADanto6840 said:


> less work to use my "segway" (technically a NineBot MiniPro) to move sand around with the LevelLawn tool


Haven't heard of that one. Got video/pics?


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

No video or pics of me actually doing it, though I probably could pull up security camera footage (and I'd be shocked if my neighbors didn't marvel at the sight a bit).

I actually bought an old ATV and a drag net on Amazon, and I used that to do the "rough" sanding. I used the ATV & a Gorilla Cart to move the sand from my driveway/front to the backyard. Then I used the LevelLawn to knock the piles down a bit, then went over it a bunch with the ATV & drag-net to get it knocked down further. At that point, and partially because of turning radius limitations (I did hit the house with the ATV twice, too), I realized that the Segway + LevelLawn was the way to go for the 'final' part of the leveling.

I did almost all the "final" part of the leveling on the Segway, almost entirely at night too (Segway has headlights + I wore a headlamp), due to the heat + I spent most of the days moving the sand and knocking it down/dragging it.

Here's photos of the Segway I'm talking about -- you can usually find them used on OfferUp for ~$150 or so. Worked exceptionally well, and would probably have taken me another week or so to finish if not for the Segway. Still definitely a workout, and non-zero number of high-torque "slips" from the Segway being on bit too much sand, but nothing bad (don't think I fell off it even once).



http://imgur.com/sEBVuO0


Drag Net - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014SY8B18/
LevelLawn - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07V95VHY8/

The idea with the Segway was basically to maintain a 'head of steam'; it's pretty maneuverable, too, so you can also move in reverse and "pull" sand that way, to spread out larger amounts, too. But the real 'magic' of it was just going back & forth at a moderate but consistent speed, and repeatedly working the sand into the canopy.

That said, we'll see how it turns out, haha. Can't complain *too much* so far, though my growth is slower than I'd like -- but it's definitely looking better than it did a month or two ago, all considered!

Edit to add -- Honestly, it felt a bit like playing hockey. I'd go back & forth, and pull "my stick" (the LevelLawn) up as I reached each end, turn a tight circle, and then go at it again. Almost like 'pushing' something across ice with the LevelLawn; you get it down pretty quick, but occasionally I'd get a "snag" and have to pull my 'stick' up early. Overall it was a lot of work regardless, and the Segway wasn't a tool I originally planned to use, but it ended up being truly key to getting the project done. If [when] I level next year (likely quite a bit lighter/closer to top-dressing), it may be the *only* tool I use (doubt I'll need the drag net next year but we'll see). My wife even said, "this is going to be our new 4th-of-July tradition isn't it?" -- lawn leveling -- and she even approves! =D


----------



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

That Segway is such a good idea lol.

I wish I had an ATV or something given the size of my yard but think if I just stretch this out and do little by little over a few years it won't be so ridiculous.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Makes me think seugway for spraying apps... &#129300;


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

my old one from standard golf is really nice, smooth. Looks like they sell it as a split handle now, surely to cut down on the shipping costs for the long handle that ships separate. Not sure I would want a split handle and additional potential loose points.

one thing I will recommend is a lawn rake like this https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-36-...VosqUCR0mAgGlEAQYASABEgLH-vD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.dsto move the bulk of your piles around and then use the level to smooth things. Cuts time down considerably.


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

I definitely use the Segway for spraying apps, too -- it's especially useful for pesticide spraying, makes quick work of the job.

I also attempted to use it for pushing my "disposable" Scotts spreader and initially it worked quite well. But, after about 3-4 passes, the spreader broke; I know it's a crappy spreader, but it had lasted a few years prior to that -- I think it just simply isn't designed for >3MPH speed. Suffice to say, I'll be walking w/ my new spreader from now on, hah. =D


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I always look to see what @Ware recommends on these threads. Always a hit (for me and my wallet :lol: )

I agree on the wider the better. My lawn is pretty slopey on one side so I use a 36" but probably would do wider if it were flattter.


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

CDR said:


> That Segway is such a good idea lol.
> 
> I wish I had an ATV or something given the size of my yard but think if I just stretch this out and do little by little over a few years it won't be so ridiculous.


Honestly, you might consider looking at a used ATV on OfferUp. Especially if you don't have constraints on width (ie no gates to get through, etc), and give the amount of ground you've got to cover, I think it'd be well worth it. I'm not sure it was worth it for me -- the turning radius was a constant PITA on my smaller side yard, even though I specifically looked for a smaller ATV that had a tight turning radius. That said, it was a god-send for moving the Gorilla Cart around, especially since my lawn was about 15ft "uphill" elevation from the sand pile; the hauling part alone made it worth it, really. Plus, ATVs are fun. =D

FWIW though, I purchased the ATV I used specifically for the leveling job. It's an older ATV and is semi-auto (so you do have to shift but no clutch), 5-speed with hi/low & reverse -- and it only cost me $1300. The nature & market for ATVs is such that I can easily sell it, probably in under an hour if I posted it for $1k, and likely for my full money back if I'm not in a hurry to sell.

If you don't mind "sitting on" a few thousand dollars tied up in an ATV for a few weeks, it's truly worth pursuing. The only real downside is that you may enjoy the ATV so much that you won't want to sell it (an issue I'm having at the moment) -- but if you can find something that's in decent shape mechanically & that starts up every time & runs well, then you should be able to "rent it" pretty easily (ie buy it, use it, sell it & get your money back in relatively short order), and likely for under $3k as the 'temporary' investment, too.

Funny story -- I ended up with 2 ATVs. I wanted an automatic to make the dragging easier, but the auto is a bit too wide [just barely fits] for my gate, so I used the automatic for dragging & the smaller semi-auto for hauling. I went from having 0 ATVs and a crappy lawn, to now having two ATVs, purely in the name of lawn improvement -- and I enjoy them both, even the wife likes them, so I'm fighting an inner battle as far as being OK with selling them lol. =D


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@CDR it looks like Amazon has several lawn leveling rakes with coupons at the moment

Including this one with a $15 coupon for both the 30" and 48" variant. :thumbup:


----------



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks ware for thinking of me while online!

I ended up biting the bullet and buying the Landzie 36" and it showed up today. Even with the split handle, it seems very sturdy and isn't too heavy as was noted above. I think it will do the job plus if handle ever snaps, can either weld it out or order a replacement 1 piece fiberglass version


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Maybe it's me but I prefer a tried and true landscape rake. I just got a landzie 36" and wasn't impressed. I can see the advantage with it when top dressing your current lawn with sand but, not using it to get a bare soil level. IMO anyway.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> …I can see the advantage with it when top dressing your current lawn with sand…


That's exactly what most people are using them for. :thumbup:


----------



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

I tired it today out in the yard just to see how it worked on 2" cut turf…..not well

I'm hoping that if I get it a bit lower and then once add in the soil it will work better.

Are these only really good for sand only or will they work with soil mixes?

I feel close to boxing it up and returning lol


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

Being that I have lawn leveling company. I've purchased 4 level lawn rakes and also just ordered the Ryan Knorr rake as well. I'll snap some pic's and also have some links to the ones that lasted. I bought all of them on Amazon so maybe it will help? Half of them broke or I had to piece them together so that I would have two working rakes....lol Two of them didn't even last 3-4 Leveling jobs....


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

CDR said:


> I tired it today out in the yard just to see how it worked on 2" cut turf…..not well
> 
> I'm hoping that if I get it a bit lower and then once add in the soil it will work better.
> 
> ...


I used mine last year with soil, but I scalped the grass first. Worked awesome


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

ADanto6840 said:


> No video or pics of me actually doing it, though I probably could pull up security camera footage (and I'd be shocked if my neighbors didn't marvel at the sight a bit).
> 
> I actually bought an old ATV and a drag net on Amazon, and I used that to do the "rough" sanding. I used the ATV & a Gorilla Cart to move the sand from my driveway/front to the backyard. Then I used the LevelLawn to knock the piles down a bit, then went over it a bunch with the ATV & drag-net to get it knocked down further. At that point, and partially because of turning radius limitations (I did hit the house with the ATV twice, too), I realized that the Segway + LevelLawn was the way to go for the 'final' part of the leveling.
> 
> ...


OMG LOL where is the video? I need this in my life haha


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

wiseowl said:


> OMG LOL where is the video? I need this in my life haha


Just for you, I did a light sanding on a couple spots this evening & I took some video. It's a very, very quick look at what I did initially, but it's better than nothing -- and it's equally embarrassing. That's especially true if you extrapolate out, imagining what it looked like when I was doing the *entire* lawn, versus the small area in the video.

Give me a day or two to get it edited & spliced together, will get it posted on my journal.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

This rake is pretty nice, I'm biased though.  Still need to add some gussets and finish welding it out. The square tubing works great to push the material and have it ready to go into a low spot. Where the angle will hold the sand so it can't fall into the low spots without excess material.


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

As promised, I posted some Segway Utility Vehicle footage over in my journal thread:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=427919&sid=abdb72508a410d777abc59636e2ad2a7#p427919


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

For those of you (@Mightyquinn & @Ware) who have the fiberglass handle from RR Products, how much does it flex? My Underhill 40" stainless rake (Used - Like New) showed up from Amazon without the fiberglass handle. I am thinking about picking up a 72" wood broom handle from Ace Hardware for $10 and calling it good.

Underhill has the following statement on their website... "Heavy-duty, high impact resistant 72" fiberglass handle lets you easily cover maximum ground, and makes your jobs more efficient. *Engineered to be slightly flexible, and will follow contours of golf greens without causing scars*."


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@TulsaFan it has been a while since I used mine, but I don't recall the fiberglass handle flexing much, if at all. It is pretty rigid.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

@TulsaFan Yeah, I wouldn't say it flexes all that much but I would just go with what you can get locally as it will be much cheaper especially since you won't have to pay for shipping.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

@Ware & @Mightyquinn...Thanks for the responses. I am going to buy the wood handle.


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

After doing a lot of research I opted for the 36" R & R. I think it's perfect for me. In fact, a 40" or 48" might require too much effort to manually push around. Of course towing behind s tractor would work fine for bigget leveling rakes.


----------

